# I killed a Squirrel



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thought yall squirrel hunters would get a kick out of this. Had me crackin up.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

..columbusslim31..Very funny video...If you are a squirrel hunter short story you will enjoy...Years back 6 of us went to a State Park in southern Ohio, squirrel hunting had a good first morning hunt.. went back to the campers..Three of the guys started cleaning squirrels...I was designated cook went inside started peeling potatoes...Stepped out side to see how they were doing..What the hell are you doing...Skinned the squirrels down to the tip of there nose..Looked at them told them to cut the damn heads off..The one good old boy told me that was the best eaten of the whole squirrel..Not while I'm cooken them..don't want anything looking back at me while I'm cooking it...TRUE STORY..C.L...


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm not a squirrel hunter, but I certainly couldn't blame you in the least! Man, the recipes in Good Ole Boys' cookbooks! No kidding, I once heard of a dish called possum foot stew! My mom's from West Virginia so you can imagine the stories of heard. She's even tried possum once I think. Not sure about squirrel though.

I actually missed being a country boy by a generation. I might've been able to eat some squirrel chops, but i'd have to draw line at squirrel noggins!


----------

